# Passwort



## pepe_brogna (16. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

Erstens sollte ich euch sagen dass ich ein Java anfänger bin und sozusagen wenig ahnung habe. Ein Kollege hat mir ne Aufgabe gestellt und will wissen, ob ich sein Passwort knacken würde... Ihr müsst es ja nicht knacken. Ich würde einfach gerne das Prinzip/Aufbau dieses JAVA-Script erkennen... 

Komm da irgendwie auf keinen Zweig...

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen


}
</script>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.1">
<!-- Begin
function right(e) {
if (navigator.appName == 'Netscape' &&
(e.which == 3 || e.which == 2))
return false;
else if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer' &&
(event.button == 2 || event.button == 3)) {
alert("So nicht!!");
return false;
}
return true;
}
document.onmousedown=right;
if (document.layers) window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown=right;
// End -->
</script>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">

<Table ><tr><td>
<form name="passwort">
<font face="Verdana" size=2 color=black>Passwort
<input type=password name=pswd>
<input type=button value="Login" onClick="loadpage()">

</form>
</td></tr>
<tr><td><center><font face="Verdana" size=4 color=black>Secret Area 
Enter Password</font></center></td></tr>
</table>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE"JavaScript1.1">
<!-- Begin
// to prevent right click on images include:
for (var i=0; i<document.images.length; i++)
document.images_.onmousedown=right;

// to prevent right click on links include:
for (var i=0; i<document.links.length; i++)
document.links.onmousedown=right;
// End -->
</script>



</body>
</html>



Besten Dank an alle die sich die Mühe machen..._


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Jun 2005)

java!=javascript
*verschoben*


----------



## pepe_brogna (16. Jun 2005)

Danke erstmals... 

Verstehe deine Antwort leider nicht ganz  !!??

Bin ein Anfänger!! Du musst mir das schon näher erklären...


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Jun 2005)

Der Code da ist JavaScript-Code, das hier ist eine Java Forum , trotz der Namesverwandtschaft sind JavaScript und Java zwei ganz unterschiedliche Programmiersprachen. Suche bei google mal nach "JavaScript forum"


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

schätze mal dein Kollege will dich veralbern

onClick="loadpage()"

wo is die, du hast noch nicht mal alles gepostet


----------



## pepe_brogna (16. Jun 2005)

ich hab noch einen zweiten Teil gefunden... vielleicht kann dir das helfen ! Besten Dank für die Hilfe

<html>
<head>

<title>PASSWORT EINGEBEN!!!!!!!!!</title>
<meta name="author" content="Florian">
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
<script language="JavaScript">
function loadpage(){document.location.href=document.passwort.pswd.value + ".html"}
</script>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<center>












<Table align="center"><tr><td>
<form name="passwort">
<font face="Verdana" size=2 color=black>Passwort
<input type=password name=pswd>
<input type=button value="weiter" onClick="loadpage()">

</form>
</td></tr>
<tr><td><font face="Verdana" size=4 color=black>PASSWORT DENIED</font></td></tr>
</table>
</center>
</body>
</html>


----------



## pepe_brogna (16. Jun 2005)

ich hab noch einen zweiten Teil gefunden... vielleicht kann dir das helfen ! Besten Dank für die Hilfe

<html>
<head>

<title>PASSWORT EINGEBEN!!!!!!!!!</title>
<meta name="author" content="Florian">
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
<script language="JavaScript">
function loadpage(){document.location.href=document.passwort.pswd.value + ".html"}
</script>
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<center>












<Table align="center"><tr><td>
<form name="passwort">
<font face="Verdana" size=2 color=black>Passwort
<input type=password name=pswd>
<input type=button value="weiter" onClick="loadpage()">

</form>
</td></tr>
<tr><td><font face="Verdana" size=4 color=black>PASSWORT DENIED</font></td></tr>
</table>
</center>
</body>
</html>


----------



## YoFish (16. Jun 2005)

Hi Frog,

Wenn du zum Beispiel "hannes" als Passwort eingibst, leitet dich das Skript weiter
auf die Seite "hannes.html" in gleichem Pfad.

Wenn zum Beispiel google so ein Passwort einbauen würde und du
bei www.google.de "hannes" eingibst, würde es dich weiterleiten auf
www.google.de/hannes.html

Das heisst man kann das Passwort wirklich nicht am Quellcode entschlüsseln,
muss schon sagen, das ist wirklich clever.

Immerhin der erste sichere JavaScript-Passwortschutz, den ich kenne.
Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass man für alle User nur ein Passwort hat.

Hat der Typ sich das selbst ausgedacht?

Gruß
YF


----------



## pepe_brogna (16. Jun 2005)

Ja, er hat es selbst geschriben... Der Typ ist verdammt clever... Da kann ich machen was ich will... Hab schon viel geknackt ... aber hier bleib ich stecken...


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

alter hut, nicht wirklich interessant

es ist ja gar keine "authentifizierung", sondern ein geheimnis

natürlich kann niemand

http://www.foo.bar/dieseSeiteistgeheimweilkeinerdieurlkennt.html

aufrufen, was ist daran clever?


----------



## YoFish (16. Jun 2005)

Yo Frog,

Oh entschuldigung, ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass hier so
hochnäs, äh hochintelligente Menschen sind, die schon alles wissen.

Ich dachte halt immer, dass ein Passwort-Schutz mit Java-Script ausgeschlossen sei.
Die Idee einer Nicht-Kommunizierten Url kenne ich auch schon lange, aber nicht in
Verbindung mit Java-Script und Passwort.

Sorry nochmal, falls sich viele Foren-Benutzer durch meine Äußerung unterfordert fühlten.

Gruß
YF


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

irgendwo im Netz gibts einen wirklich netten hacker-contest, bei dem man sich durch 10 html seiten hangeln muss, die nur durch javascript geschützt sind

tatsächlich kann man sowas auch mit bordmitteln so komplex machen, dass es für otto-normal-verbraucher schon fast unknackbar ist...

ausserdem bin ich nicht hochnäsig, sondern arrogant; der Trick ist ja wirklich ganz nett (wenn man ihn halt schon gekannt hat, ist er nicht mehr so richtig verblüffend)

wollte ja nur anmerken, dass "verdammt clever" ganz was anderes ist

Ach ja: ein wirklicher Schutz ist das natürlich NICHT, z.B. bleibt ja die URL der aufgerufenen Seite im Cache usw. usf


----------



## 1337-h4x0r (17. Aug 2005)

lol das ist wohl glaub ich von der seite ... academy.dyndns.org oder so


weil wenn dein typ so schlau ist , dann schreibt er manuel und nicht maunel ...


mein tipp für dieses level 


seite ist ja sowas : blupp.com/level9.htm   oder so ...

mach einfach das level9.htm mal weg , dann siehste alle ordner und dateien


----------



## Gast (17. Aug 2005)

> dass ich ein [...] anfänger bin und sozusagen wenig ahnung habe





> Da kann ich machen was ich will... Hab schon viel geknackt ... aber hier bleib ich stecken...




und shizophren biste auch noch , oder du , wer von euch beiden ist es  ?


----------

